# Heads Take Out Feds 25-3 (Softball)



## FranJan (Jun 12, 2012)

Is there anything these federal goofballs can beat us at without re-writing the rules? Doubt it!!!

Thanks to the Washington Post:
*
White House Softball Team Smoked By Pot Lobby&#8217;s Bats*


_"Anyone notice a cloud hanging over the Mall last week? That might have been the White House softball team getting absolutely smoked by the team fielded by the marijuana lobby. __The One Hitters, the team of pro-pot activists, beat STOTUS (the Softball Team of the U.S.) 25-3._

_Marijuana doesn&#8217;t seem to dampen athletic prowess (which we already knew &#8212; hello, Michael Phelps!). Still, the victors were gracious about the rout. &#8220;The One Hitters enjoyed slugging it out with the White House,&#8221; said Aaron Houston, executive director of Students for Sensible Drug Policy, the group that sponsors the team. &#8220;Hopefully we can play them again when they aren&#8217;t totally absorbed in work.&#8221;_
_We almost missed the pun hidden there. Hint: David Maraniss&#8217;s latest book revealed that President Obama&#8217;s high-school pot smoking philosophy included &#8220;total absorption&#8221; of the precious weed._
_Get it now?_
_The win over the feds was a boost to the One Hitters, who were disappointed last season when the Czardinals, the team representing the Office of National Drug Control Policy (that would be the Drug Czar) cancelled on them, citing a double-booked game."_​
*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/in-the-loop/post/white-house-softball-team-smoked-by-pot-lobbys-bats/2012/06/12/gJQAJydhXV_blog.html*



"STOTUS" What a bunch of arrogant unoriginal assholes. At least they had the balls to show up this year. Of course next year they'll be fielding MLB players knowing how my government hates to lose face. Especially to "stoners". 

Good job One Hitter's!!! Now go beat the shit out of them in a courtroom!


​


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 12, 2012)

Ill play me me (hand raised)


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 12, 2012)

hahahah thats awesome the one hitters is a sick name!


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 13, 2012)

The One Hitters is absolutely brilliant. And the ONDCP running out on them last year? No fucking suprise at all.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 13, 2012)

could not take defeat haha


----------

